# Do you know Claudio Villa?



## MAS (Apr 15, 2015)

Had to share this after re-watching Stanley Tucci and Campbell Scott's *Big Night*. This song was infectious, like the movie and its stars, Isabella Rossellini, Minnie Driver, Stanley Tucci, Tony Shaloub.


----------



## MAS (Apr 15, 2015)

Here is Villa with Magda Olivero in a duet from *L'amico Fritz*


----------

